
Apple readying new external 5K Display that may feature an integrated GPU - sytse
http://9to5mac.com/2016/06/01/apple-readying-new-external-5k-display-as-current-model-goes-out-of-stock-may-feature-integrated-gpu/
======
sytse
This makes a lot of sense. I only need a big GPU if I'm using a big display,
so put it in the display that can be heavy and is always connected to power. I
wonder if they'll use Thunderbolt over USB-C or something else over USB-C.

